# non solderable RCA inputs..PLEASE READ..it might not be what you think it means



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I got this JBL 300.4 broke down and removed. nice little chore getting them fets to unstick off the thermal tape..but anyhow.

looking at the rca that needs to be replaced it has what can best be described as legs. the legs are soldered into the board but at the back of the rca jack I was able to pull one of the legs nearly out. 

now it looks like you could actually remove the legs at back of the rca and then pop a new rca jack on the legs.

is this possible? I havnt messed with these kind of jacks...well really many at all but ...I was wondering if this is to make it easier to install the RCA inputs at later time during build.

it would be nice if all i had to do was order new set and pop them on. the legs are still soldered to the board and firm.

or am I dreaming?

I got pics I will post one in a few.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

looks like I might just have to find a replacement like the original..

here is the pic of it. it looks like it pops on the legs but maybe I am wrong. Where can I get some of these ?

which one is ground? oustide leg?











HERE IS THE ENTIRE BOARD , if anyone cared


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

You'll have to de-solder the legs and replace it as a unit, I found this Vertical PCB Mount RCA Sockets, not an exact match but should fit with minor adjustments.


----------

